# Do you loan your tools?



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

There is very few people that I would lone my tools to and they don't ask. My daughter called and wanted to use my drill, well it's hard to say no to your daughter. It's not her that wants to use it but her husband. :frown: They have used my pressure washer twice and both times I have had to fix it and it cost me about $100 each time. I knew he would tear up my drill but I thought what can he do to my corded 1/2" drill. It's rugged but he did something I don't know what yet. I thought maybe he would get it hung up and twist his arm off. > No such luck. I mean what kind of house hold is it that don't have some kind of drill. I don't see why my daughter didn't let me pick a good husband for her. I would be so much happier.

PS- Okay I am off my rant but I don't feel all that much better. :crying:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Don't like to loan tools out. Only 2 people I do, and they are totally anal the way they take care of things. 

Other than a cheap Chinese wrench or the like ....... nope.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Did once; got back a rusted table saw and jointer. I have a couple of friends that, like John, will take care of anything I might loan them but they'd rather call and say, "I need to borrow you - bring tools!" and I'm ok with that.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Not anymore. When they ask, I say Hey, I have extra time let me come do that for you. That works well and is a deterrent to them asking. Funny I just had a long PM discussion over the same issue.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I loaned a tool to a relative many years ago which has never been returned. So now if anybody else asks, unless they're 100% trustworthy, I tell them 'no' because of the relative who never returned my tool.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Depends on the tool - I've lent my 12" SCMS - a friend currently has my pancake compressor and one of my nailers. But I wouldn't lend out a large tool that's too hard to move.

My daughter (her husband actually) has borrowed tools from time to time - just recently borrowed a hammer drill and asked while I was away. She has a key to the house so told her where it was and to go get it - reason I don't mind is it takes a long time to accumulate tools and I wouldn't expect them to go out and buy something they might only use once or twice.

Having said that, I trust the people I lend things to and trust that they will take care of them. If the person asking is anything doubtful, I just say no.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I have 2 neighbors that I infrequently loan a tool. They both are good guys that take care of my things as well or better than their own. Otherwise not just no but HELL NO,


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Been down that road!

My philosophy is, that, when I borrow a tool it returns in the same or *better *shape then when I did. If for some reason it becomes damaged I replace it with the exact same thing. With that said, very few tools get lent out. I could probably count on one hand the number of people I trust to take care of my tools. 

When you spend a lifetime collecting quality tools only to have someone not appreciate that and trash them really "screws me through the roof".

Neighbors are the worst...then relatives...

Neighbors seem to think that since they are so close, that, when you need it back you'll come and get it. Relatives just feel that it automatically becomes theirs.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

no...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't get me started, I have a hard time saying no, but know I am going to get burned ,and do every time,so don't feel too bad ,because I knew I would/shouldn't have.
My step sons were the worst, if I ever did get it back it was trash, but if I didn't loan to them ,I had to put up with the wife, did give me an excuse to go buy a new replacement though.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I started a simular thread before . I lent out my combo disk belt sander from HomeHardware , and it came back with the adjuster missing . Bought another on sale and lent it to another , only to come back with the disk stripped out somehow . 
So I bought a belt sander from General that weighs 453 pounds , and this way there's no way to lend it!
What gets me is the fact I can use something for a decade with no issues , yet someone else can break it in a day? 
I work with a guy , and when you lend him something it comes back destroyed . Found out later that he lends out your tools to half his friends afterwards , and by the time you get it back there's not much left .

My closest friend needs to use my Miter saw soon , and I'll let him use the Dewalt , but not my FesTool . Just ain't gonna happen .

I'm with you though Don , what kind of a household doesn't have a drill ? I'd tell your kid to go shopping , daughter or not . 
My friends daughter doesn't have a drill either . She usually borrows her dads , but pawns it off later and claims it was stolen . You can only do that so many times before it looks suspicious.
Funny enough , she always has money for alcohol and smokes ?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

LMAO, Thats what she pawned it for, never heard of that before. Have been told by the one who loaned it out to go get it from the loanee, and the loanee is now the loaner and there is a new lonee who won't give it to you because says it belongs to the loner not you.

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> LMAO, Thats what she pawned it for, never heard of that before. Have been told by the one who loaned it out to go get it from the loanee, and the loanee is now the loaner and there is a new lonee who won't give it to you because says it belongs to the loner not you.
> 
> Herb


There's a lot of low life's in Cranbrook Herb 

The bottom line is always the same , just don't lend out tools


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

No one ever asks. Don't have a relative who works on anything that requires tools. Have a son-in-law I'd lend tools without hesitation, but he has more tools than I do. I've given him a couple of hand me down saws in hopes he'd get the bug, but not yet.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Most people know not to ask by now. Small jobs I tell them to bring it to my shop.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

We've had this chat in the past. You know, or should know, intuitively who you can trust with YOUR tools. If you're not sure just say "No".
Like most of the members here, I've had my share of bad experiences. 

My SiL drives me crazy; they live in Victoria, so when I go over to Vancouver Island I'll ask him before I leave home, "What do you need me to bring?"
"Oh nothing; I don't really need anything done." says he.
Until I get there _without the tools_ I need to do the stuff he forgot to mention...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

In the words of the immortal Red Green: If it ain't broke, don't lend it.

I know of one or two people who keep a bucket of rusty wrenches and tools, strictly for loaning out.

The old farmers neighbor came over one day and asked to borrow the old farmers rope. 
"Can't loan it", says the old farmer, "using it to tie up my milk".
"What kind of an excuse is that?", asked the neighbor.
The old farmer replied, "Doesn't matter what kind of an excuse it is, any excuse will do when you don't want to lend something".

I don't need to lend tools to get them lost or broken, I've got two sons who do that for me. Haven't seen my wire welder in years, fortunately I have a stick welder if I really need one.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

It helps me to view tool lending as a cash loan, the amount being the cost of replacement. I don't get as frustrated when the tool is returned damaged, and I use it as an excuse to upgrade. Some tools are irreplaceable, or difficult to replace, and aren't lent out.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I broke up a lot of fights on the job over the years of a laborer getting into the carpenters tool box and "Borrowing" his chisel to clean concrete forms, or chip some concrete, or his handsaw to cut a concrete covered 2X4.
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

difalkner said:


> Did once; got back a rusted table saw and jointer. I have a couple of friends that, like John, will take care of anything I might loan them but they'd rather call and say, "I need to borrow you - bring tools!" and I'm ok with that.


David did you ever say what condition the jointer was in and if you were able to clean it up like the TS?

Herb


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

As Shakespeare wrote in "Hamlet"-- "Neither a borrower nor a lender be."

Learned a long time ago not to lend tools. The tool never seemed to return in the same condition and people can/will look upon you as a "Tool Lending Library". Same with doing things for people. Often times the more you do for people, the more they expect/demand and the less they do.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ray Newman said:


> Often times the more you do for people, the more they expect/demand and the less they do.


That's usually the case Ray . I was asked to borrow my Miter saw from yet another employee , and when I told him no , you'd thought I shot the pope .
Poor baby went to Canadian Tire and bought one . I know for a fact the saws not going to be calibrated once it's left my home , so I don't lend it . 
Unfortunately my 12" Delta non sliding Miter saw is going to be used by my buddy shortly , but as I said my new FesTool will only leave here over my dead body . He usually takes care of things though , and it hasn't been an issue in the past . 
Interestingly enough though , he always has money for newer mirrorless cameras and lenses , but never seems to have any for tools? 

Like Stick said one time , it's ok to take money out of my pocket , but not yours :|


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> That's usually the case Ray . I was asked to borrow my Miter saw from yet another employee , and when I told him no , you'd thought I shot the pope .
> Poor baby went to Canadian Tire and bought one . I know for a fact the saws not going to be calibrated once it's left my home , so I don't lend it .
> Unfortunately my 12" Delta non sliding Miter saw is going to be used by my buddy shortly , but as I said my new FesTool will only leave here over my dead body . He usually takes care of things though , and it hasn't been an issue in the past .
> Interestingly enough though , he always has money for newer mirrorless cameras and lenses , but never seems to have any for tools?
> ...



You better watch out Rick, for a Fes Tool they may not think twice about about taking it over your dead body.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> David did you ever say what condition the jointer was in and if you were able to clean it up like the TS?
> 
> Herb


It came in like this -








It's a much shorter story but I can do a separate thread on that restoration if y'all want to see it, only about 7 or 8 photos. I don't have to tell the back story 'cause y'all already got that with the PM66 restoration. But I used some techniques for removing rust that y'all might find interesting.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

difalkner said:


> It came in like this -
> 
> 
> It's a much shorter story but I can do a separate thread on that restoration if y'all want to see it, only about 7 or 8 photos. I don't have to tell the back story 'cause y'all already got that with the PM66 restoration. But I used some techniques for removing rust that y'all might find interesting.


Please do, that should be interesting,by the picture it sure needed a good lot of TLC.
Herb


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

I only let my S/O borrow my tools. I know he doesn't worship them like I do, but I also know that if he breaks it in any way I can just go get a better one. That's how I got my 2 dewalt screwdrivers >

Now...... what do I need a better one of?????


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

How come no one ever wants to borrow my pick-mattock or coal shovel?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> How come no one ever wants to borrow my pick-mattock or coal shovel?


cause nobody has any mattocks to pick or coal to shovel...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> How come no one ever wants to borrow my pick-mattock or coal shovel?


spent most of last summer swinging one of those, along with an axe and a couple digging bars, digging up stumps... Pick-mattock=WORK that should answer your question:nerd:


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> That's usually the case Ray . I was asked to borrow my Miter saw from yet another employee , and when I told him no , you'd thought I shot the pope .
> Poor baby went to Canadian Tire and bought one . I know for a fact the saws not going to be calibrated once it's left my home , so I don't lend it .
> Unfortunately my 12" Delta non sliding Miter saw is going to be used by my buddy shortly , but as I said my new FesTool will only leave here over my dead body . He usually takes care of things though , and it hasn't been an issue in the past .
> Interestingly enough though , he always has money for newer mirrorless cameras and lenses , but never seems to have any for tools?
> ...


*So, ask him if you can borrow his photography equipment! If he says, no, then you know what kind of friend he really is. *

"So I bought a belt sander from General that weighs 453 pounds , and this way there's no way to lend it"!

*Wouldn't it be easier and a lot CHEAPER to learn just to say, NO?*


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Yes I agree Bill


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have often thought that I should go to some garage sales and buy some junker tools and have them under the bench for the tool borrowers. Where I live now , I haven't had a problem.
Before my next door neighbor thought I was his tool crib.

One time he borrowed my small cement mixer,it was one that you tip it over to empty and tip it back to make the next batch. 
Well he was going to pour about 16' of side walk 3' wide and he had it all formed up ready to go. He started mixing at 6:AM when I left for work. When I got home at 5:30 PM I looked over the fence and him and his teenage son had about 5' of it poured. I didn't say anything ,just watching and he finally came over and said, man this is hard work. He had the mixer set up to move along the forms as he poured. So I watched and the kid would mix a batch and then hold the handle to tip it over to dump it and the Dad would stick the shovel in the mixer and try to shovel it out while the mixer was turning. The fins inside the drum would grab the shovel and beat the dad terribly. So the kid would turn the mixer back over and get a beating too. 
I wanted to laugh but didn't. and told them to just dump it in the forms and spread it with the shovel. They worked to well after midnight pouring that side walk and the finishing looked even worse.
Herb


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> spent most of last summer swinging one of those, along with an axe and a couple digging bars, digging up stumps... Pick-mattock=WORK that should answer your question:nerd:


Oh, boy! Been there!

Also, used a mattock to level out many a concrete form and the field between said forms. The old man, said, I never found a shovel to fit my hand! Yet I could dig a ditch much better then he could. :grin:


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

schnewj said:


> Oh, boy! Been there!
> 
> Also, used a mattock to level out many a concrete form and the field between said forms. The old man, said, I never found a shovel to fit my hand! Yet I could dig a ditch much better then he could. :grin:


Spent my summers as a youth, 8-12, digging graves with my grand father.....taught me how to swing a shovel. He used to say..anyone can can dig a ditch, not everyone can swing a shovel....didn't make much sense back then, but as the years went by......I figured it out ...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> I have often thought that I should go to some garage sales and buy some junker tools and have them under the bench for the tool borrowers. Where I live now , I haven't had a problem.
> Before my next door neighbor thought I was his tool crib.
> 
> One time he borrowed my small cement mixer,it was one that you tip it over to empty and tip it back to make the next batch.
> ...


wow Herb , what a contribution to the gene pool your neighbors were lol


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> wow Herb , what a contribution to the gene pool your neighbors were lol


There is nothing they didn't know.
Herb


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

*Loan my tools*

Never!

Period

No discussion


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

In a word NO.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

I generally do not like to loan tools. One main reason is that the older I get, I cannot remember who I loaned it. The second reason is that the tools are never returned in the same condition. i have two friends that I would not only loan my tools, but they can have access to my shop if needed.

Frank


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

The only people I would loan tools to, have their own. To people that I don't trust with them, I go along with my tools.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Old saying, I rather loan you my cat then my tools cause my cat will come back.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stoneface said:


> I generally do not like to loan tools. One main reason is that the older I get, I cannot remember who I loaned it. The second reason is that the tools are never returned in the same condition. i have two friends that I would not only loan my tools, but they can have access to my shop if needed.
> 
> Frank


Frank I have the same issue . Someone wanted to borrow my pex crimper tools , but I had already lent them out and long forgot who had them . Seems no one remembers borrowing them either ? 
Weird lol


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

vindaloo said:


> I only let my S/O borrow my tools. I know he doesn't worship them like I do, but I also know that if he breaks it in any way I can just go get a better one. That's how I got my 2 dewalt screwdrivers >
> 
> Now...... what do I need a better one of?????


That is pretty good thinking Angie. I wish my wife would borrow my tools. She could care less about them. :smile:


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Only to my Son, and only because he knows how much of a hard *** I am about my tools!! ;o) I tried loaning tools to my neighbors, I lent a car battery charger to one of two neighbors, both with the name Joe, and both say they never borrowed it. And I know for sure it was one of them!! So now, when they ask, and they still ask, I tell them I don't have whatever it is they are looking for. When my son borrows something, I have a white board that I write down what he took, and that he took it. He takes care of my tools, just forgets to bring them back!!


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Spent my summers as a youth, 8-12, digging graves with my grand father.....taught me how to swing a shovel. He used to say..anyone can can dig a ditch, not everyone can swing a shovel....didn't make much sense back then, but as the years went by......I figured it out ...


You have an "Amen" from me on that...

There is an art to using a shovel...most don't ever learn and immediately declare it hard work. Learn to use it correctly and it will work for you, instead of you being worked by it.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

schnewj said:


> You have an "Amen" from me on that...
> 
> There is an art to using a shovel...most don't ever learn and immediately declare it hard work. Learn to use it correctly and it will work for you, instead of you being worked by it.


Excellent point made by both of you. Amazing how few understand the task. Perhaps that is why so much shoveling begins with S and ends with T. >


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

(mattock) Had to look that up. We call it a grubbing hoe. :nerd:


----------



## mikehuie47 (Aug 11, 2011)

hawkeye10 said:


> There is very few people that I would lone my tools to and they don't ask. My daughter called and wanted to use my drill, well it's hard to say no to your daughter. It's not her that wants to use it but her husband. :frown: They have used my pressure washer twice and both times I have had to fix it and it cost me about $100 each time. I knew he would tear up my drill but I thought what can he do to my corded 1/2" drill. It's rugged but he did something I don't know what yet. I thought maybe he would get it hung up and twist his arm off. > No such luck. I mean what kind of house hold is it that don't have some kind of drill. I don't see why my daughter didn't let me pick a good husband for her. I would be so much happier.
> 
> PS- Okay I am off my rant but I don't feel all that much better. :crying:


I will help them do the job, but I don't loan tools other than a hammer or pliers. I don't let others use power tools in my shop. I will make the cuts for them.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

mikehuie47 said:


> I don't let others use power tools in my shop. I will make the cuts for them.


I appear to be the community shop, as I started doing just that, and now everyone wants me to cut all there stuff .
I have enough on my plate , buy your own godforsaken tools


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I appear to be the community shop, as I started doing just that, and now everyone wants me to cut all there stuff .
> I have enough on my plate , buy your own godforsaken tools


Once you get your CNC, you'll be able to make a "CLOSED" sign. Be sure to post photos.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

vindaloo said:


> I only let my S/O borrow my tools. I know he doesn't worship them like I do, but I also know that if he breaks it in any way I can just go get a better one. That's how I got my 2 dewalt screwdrivers >
> 
> Now...... what do I need a better one of?????


LMAO :lol:


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

roxanne562001 said:


> Old saying, I rather loan you my cat then my tools cause my cat will come back.


I tend to like dogs better than cats, but I don't have anything against cats. I wouldn't use a cat to drill a hole, pound in nails, or use as a router. But your response might give that impression, particularly for someone stupid enough to ask to use my tools :smile:


----------



## 48394 (Oct 25, 2010)

Loan out tools?
NFW
Regis


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Picky Picky*



hawkeye10 said:


> (mattock) Had to look that up. We call it a grubbing hoe. :nerd:


It's a bit different design but basically the same function.
Grubbing and raking tools, for trail building and maintenance, from American Trails
Mine are pick-mattocks as opposed to the axe-mattock combination. I just find the pick end is invaluable for moving/lifting stubborn whatsits.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

This reminds me , I lent my 3/4" open end wrench to my neighbor 2 doors down , approx two months ago


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> This reminds me , I lent my 3/4" open end wrench to my neighbor 2 doors down , approx two months ago


So, go and get it...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

When I was in the trades it was acceptable, without asking, to use another man's tools if his (no offense ladies but in those days it was just the guys) were "handier" than yours. But that "acceptance" came with a golden understanding that you knew how to use the tool and would return it prestine condition. If you failed to meet those standards, that was your last day on the job and the replacement was subtracted from your last pay stub. Other than that, never loaned or borrowed a tool.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Don...simple solution...buy new tools, give him the old ones...makes for great birthday presents...LOL...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Nickp said:


> Don...simple solution...buy new tools, give him the old ones...makes for great birthday presents...LOL...


Nick the problem with that they would borrow another tool and I would be buying it new for me. That cost money. My solution is I don't loan my tools to anyone....... That is period.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> Nick the problem with that they would borrow another tool and I would be buying it new for me. That cost money. My solution is I don't loan my tools to anyone....... That is period.


Not even me?:crying::crying:

Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> Nick the problem with that they would borrow another tool and I would be buying it new for me. That cost money. My solution is I don't loan my tools to anyone....... That is period.


I figured it would kill two birds with one stone...LOL...you would be in new tools all the time and he wouldn't have to borrow...

...well...it was worth a try...

I'm with you..."Just say No"...


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

never have never will....


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

hawkeye10 said:


> There is very few people that I would lone my tools to and they don't ask. My daughter called and wanted to use my drill, well it's hard to say no to your daughter. It's not her that wants to use it but her husband. :frown: They have used my pressure washer twice and both times I have had to fix it and it cost me about $100 each time. I knew he would tear up my drill but I thought what can he do to my corded 1/2" drill. It's rugged but he did something I don't know what yet. I thought maybe he would get it hung up and twist his arm off. > No such luck. I mean what kind of house hold is it that don't have some kind of drill. I don't see why my daughter didn't let me pick a good husband for her. I would be so much happier.
> 
> PS- Okay I am off my rant but I don't feel all that much better. :crying:


Do i loan tools? Yes(*)

The reason I loan out some of my tools is because a long time ago there were a couple of gentlemen foolish enough to loan tools to me.

I probably wouldn't have been able to accomplish some of my early projects if I hadn't had access to someone else's tools. I did my best to make sure that they were treated with respect and used carefully and properly, and that is what I expect of those I loan tools to as well. If possible, I will even offer to help so I can see them going on.

Not everyone needs to own a propane torch rig, or a desoldering iron, or a multi-cable circuit tracing tool, basin wrenches, brake bleeding kits, telecom and cable tools, etc and so forth. I am more than happy to lend or help someone use them. 

"big tools" usually are used at my house, while I am home. Mainly a safety thing for me. Routers are rarely lent out.

I have aquired a ton of 'second string' tools over the years from yard sales and auctions, often for pennies on the dollar. I have more hammers, saws, crescent wrenches and chanellocks than I know what to do with, some old corded drills, sanders and jig saws, which I have no problem if they get destroyed. I have even made and filled small tool boxes for others with a few starter tools just to make room for the next batch. 

lending out an angle grinder I paid $5 for and having it get wrecked is a small investment for the future. The pressure washer that sat outside all winter connected to the water hose... that was most unpleasant... but I think I am over it now... Maybe.




(*)The reason for the asterisk is there are some tools that I just cherish too much


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"I don't see why my daughter didn't let me pick a good husband for her. I would be so much happier."
-Hawkeye10

Exactly! Silly girls...


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

No, definitely not


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

As my tag line says, "The reason I have what you want is, I never lent it out before."

There are a few people I'd lend tools to, for various reasons. However, there are also tools I will not loan to anyone. 

As someone posted, there were people foolish enough to loan me tools way back when, so I owe the world a payback. That said, one friend gave me a 4,000 PSI pressure washer so I could see what they did, when I was starting up a handyman business. I did him a lot of favors, but still felt obligated to chip in when he wanted to borrow something. However, he was known to toss a grinder to the grass from a roof, of a four story building. AS such, didn't want to loan him my variable speed Makita or Milwaukee, so I put out the nine bucks for a HF unit and called it a day.

Meanwhile, it remains my ski, motorcycle and other money was spent on tools and if I cannot borrow theirs for a month......


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

M friend recently asked to use my car charger . We looked all over and it was gone . 
Phones me later and found his . Had to ask me which setting the current switch should be on.
Then it dawns on me . He found the charger I had lent him a year ago and never returned . Of course he’s claiming it now . 
I’ve really had it with this lending crap, friend or not


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

None of my family are into WWing or turning so I don't have to worry about them. The ones that are into WWing and turning have more tools than me. I should borrow from them?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> M friend recently asked to use my car charger . We looked all over and it was gone .
> Phones me later and found his . Had to ask me which setting the current switch should be on.
> Then it dawns on me . He found the charger I had lent him a year ago and never returned . Of course he’s claiming it now .
> I’ve really had it with this lending crap, friend or not


ROTFLMAO, that is the height of somthing or other.

I had a neighbor do similar years ago. He borrowed my craftsman belt sander and never returned it, then a year or so later he is knocking on my door wanting to borrow it again. By then I had forgotten I had loaned it and went to get it and it wasn't there. So he went home and later my wife asked if I had loaned it to him, then I remembered it.

Another one was I was digging up a shrub in the backyard when I had to go to the store for some reason. When I got home I couldn't find my pick and shovel. I looked all over, I didn't remember where I put them, about that time I spied them next door, I knew they were mine because I painted a red ring around the handles. So I go over and bang on the door, the woman came o the door, and I asked her about it, she said no those were her tools.I told her BS they were mine and I wanted them back. She said that anyone who leaves their tools out, deserves to have them taken. I went home and climbed over the fence and got my tools back, she left them out so she doesn't deserve to keep them.
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

@Dejure I put out the nine bucks for a HF unit and called it a day.

Go Harbor Freight!!!!
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Bogglement!* So she basically admitted to Trespass and Theft, Herb? No morals _and_ stupid.

I've mentioned before that my machinist neighbour is welcome to borrow stuff as he gives them back in better condition then when he borrowed them. He's got a LOT of Brownie Points stored up after rebuilding my 4cyc. chipper.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> *Bogglement!* So she basically admitted to Trespass and Theft, Herb? No morals _and_ stupid.


She was a Flower carrying hippy,"What is your is mine, Peace".
The Law of the Unattended

Herb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Herb Stoops said:


> Go Harbor Freight!!!!QUOTE]
> 
> You may have to pick and choose a bit when you buy, but you can always count on Harbor Freight.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I’ll loan a tool to someone I know that has tools and cares for them and needs one as a one off for a special job. Always get it back in better condition. 
Otherwise, forget it, i don’t have what you need but HB might.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I do..
and go along w/ them at regular rates..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"What is yours is mine, Peace".
-Flower Child

The corollary: '...and what's _mine_ is mine.'


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

I did at one time. Did you ever notice how much time they have when they need something but never any time to return them.....


----------



## mjadams61 (Dec 24, 2015)

just the cheap crap I have accumalted over the years.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> I do..
> and go along w/ them at regular rates..


A cousin asked me to loan him my bit for drilling cup holes for Euro hinges. There was no way I was loaning him my expensive carbide tipped Dimar bit so I had him bring the doors down to my shop and I did it for him. Plan B to go with your Plan A.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> A cousin asked me to loan him my bit for drilling cup holes for Euro hinges. There was no way I was loaning him my expensive carbide tipped Dimar bit so I had him bring the doors down to my shop and I did it for him. Plan B to go with your Plan A.


Everyone just loves that . They know I dislike lending my tools out , so they bring all there stuff to my pls e where I do it for them.

I have to tell them I have no time ,as I’m trying to insulate my garage here for crying out loud


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Lol! You should get one of the CNC guys here to make you a plaque for your front entrance, Rick. 'Insulation R Us'.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I bought an engraver and use it to engrave my simple logo on items. At least makes it hard to explain why my logo is on their tool. More so when I am the one with all the tools, including a couple roll-arounds and shop full of woodworking, granite working, sheet rock working, copper etch, sandblast and other tools.




RainMan 2.0 said:


> M friend recently asked to use my car charger . We looked all over and it was gone .
> Phones me later and found his . Had to ask me which setting the current switch should be on.
> Then it dawns on me . He found the charger I had lent him a year ago and never returned . Of course he’s claiming it now .
> I’ve really had it with this lending crap, friend or not


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Everyone just loves that .
> 
> I have to tell them I have no time ,as I’m trying to insulate my garage here for crying out loud


Maybe you can enlist them to help with the insulation.
HErb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Maybe you can enlist them to help with the insulation.
> HErb


Good luck with that idea


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Good luck with that idea


You do it before you loan. No help, no tool.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Herb nailed it. The old 'No tickee; no laundry.'
In the real World, once they find out you've got work waiting for them if they show up at your place, you won't hear from them or see them until they're sure you're all done.
Should drastically reduce your 'Hospitality' expense as a side benefit...


----------



## thomaspeket (Jul 23, 2021)

I also gave my tools to my neighbors when they needed them. I was naive, trusted them, and thought they would use them and return them; I didn't feel sorry for those tools. After a while, I forgot about them, and my neighbors didn't even say a word; they didn't have a conscience. Then I was utterly pissed off and went to deal with it, and their excuses were: " We forgot to give them back ". Damn it, they have no idea that when I moved in, I didn't have a screwdriver. I had to take out a small kertalaina 400 loan to buy all the tools I needed. It's a shame to have such irresponsible neighbors!!!

(spam link removed by moderator)


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @thomaspeket 

What type of woodwork are you into?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the foru, @haleszarz 

What type of woodwork are you into?


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

Apart from my wife, I won't loan tools out to anyone unless they pay me a $1000 deposit.
They know that it would probably cost them less at a hire store!


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

If it's in the winter, ask if they can bring their skis and you can swap when you meet up. If it's summer, ask to borrow their jet ski. You get the point.

My attitude was, I spent the money they spent of skis, boots and so on on tools. They don't have them because they didn't. As such, we can cover for each other.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I loaned a Table Saw tool to a neighbor. I went to retrieve the tool. His wife was with him he introduced her to me. We talked for a few minutes when he said to his wife this man gave _his to me. _I thought he was joking, but he was not. I went home without the tool, and I no longer t loan tools,


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Tagwatts said:


> I loaned a Table Saw tool to a neighbor.


I loaned my PM66 to a friend. Here's the story of getting it back - Restoration - Powermatic 66 Table Saw


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I've loaned yard tools and so on over the years. I think the smartest thing I could have done was, put up a check out sheet with a word processor table. It would have a column for description, date and signature.


----------



## SashaDougf14 (9 mo ago)

When I have a little extra cash, I hire individuals to work for me. I need to make it clear right away that they must bring their own tools. I learnt my lesson after allowing the guy who does the majority of that and other filthy labor to leave my belongings in the yard a couple of times. With my foot in the dense grass, I discovered my box cutter. Every day, I work at Mortgage Advice York. He and another guy were over recently, removing their belongings from my barn in preparation for a job. She had no idea it wasn't okay because she knew they were working on it for me. This individual packed up my compressor and left for his employment.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

My neighbor keeps wanting to borrow my tools. He has a new outdoor project that has some rusted screws. I told him there were products to spray on the rusted screws. He said he'd buy some. The other day he saw me outside and asked if he could 'borrow' mine. I'm not sure how one 'borrows' a consumable. He has also borrowed my angle grinder to sharpen a lawnmower blade and my chainsaw to do some tree cutting. I'd be nice if he bought me a grinding disk or a new chain.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, @SashaDougf14 , second hand tools are so cheap, there is no need to 'borrow' any,


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @SashaDougf14


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome to our new member. This is a pretty old original post, but lots of the old regulars have commented. I miss many of them.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

My neighbour recently let her unemployed 43 year old son living in her basement for the last decade buy a dog.
they want to build a fence to contain the doggo , and yesterday asked me if I had a planer , as his mom and him just found sone free wood . He knows very well that I have a planer, and after I looked at what was involved , I flat out told them I’m not going to plane these boards and build a tablesaw sled in order to make this firewood into usable fence planks .
Guess I’m a terrible person now , oh well . Seems like he’s always got money for beer and street drugs, not to mention a thousand bucks for a dog , yet can’t generate any revenue for a fence .

said wood below lol


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Spot on, Rick. Some people just do not want to help themselves, but expect everything handed to them by some one else...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Our mailman does a little woodworking, or rather he buys woodworking tools at estate sales.  One day he asked if I would resaw a board for him so I asked where he got the board. As suspected it came from an estate sale and after he cleaned the dirt and debris off of it he realized it was 8/4 Walnut about 10" wide and 8' long. I asked if it had any metal in the board and he didn't know, said there were a couple of nails that he removed. So I told him I would resaw it for $250 because that's what my carbide tooth Resaw King blade cost with shipping. If we made it through the board without incident then I'd give his money back. He chose instead to go to the air base hobby shop and do it himself which was the choice I preferred he make.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

They always seem to have money for booze, drugs and smokes. It’s the same world over.


----------



## SashaDougf14 (9 mo ago)

When I have a little extra cash, I hire individuals to work for me. I need to make it clear right away that they must bring their own tools.


----------

